
The Fall of Ethereum - kimsk112
https://medium.com/futuresin/the-fall-of-ethereum-15c4b64467d8
======
Im_Unlucky
Ctrl-F "Plasma", "Sharding", "Proof of Stake"... 0 Results. Not trying to be a
dick but if you are writing an article on how ethereum will not succeed
because it can't scale then I would mention how ethereum is at least trying to
scale. I understand this blog is very much an op-ed, but it makes that opinion
come off as uneducated if you aren't at least addressing the fact that
ethereum is working towards scalability.

------
mancerayder
Couple of points:

 _3,000 developers and entrepreneurs, largely men in their 20s and 30s, cannot
save the world. Ethereum doesn’t scale, and it won’t be able to scale in 2019
any better than in 2018. That’s a fact, let’s kill the fiction and hype from
crypto. Ethereum might not be the one._

This is the main theme of the article, the lack of scaling. I wish the author
would go into at least somewhat more technical details into why he thinks it's
absolutely hopeless "in 2019" as he puts it. 2019 hasn't even started.

 _Failures of leadership are rife in nearly every industry and system of human
society in 2018. We see it in corrupt politicians, greedy tech executives,
unethical engineers and, of course, crypto profiteers who especially abused
the ICO system. EOS is a perfect example of this. Ethereum might be more
attractive to developers, but it may not have as bright a future as
blockchain-as-a-service in the Cloud does, led by the likes of Alibaba and
Amazon. The market necessitates centralized blockchains before we are ever
near decentralization taking place._

Here I can understand the point. I'm pretty skeptical of "open source"
governance that itself isn't centralized. Centralized creation, whether it's
R&D in a corporation, a university principal investigator, or a Linux kernel,
MUST be centralized to some degree. However, I don't think any blockchain
development is particularly decentralized.

He might be right that a successful blockchain that's centralized (a bank or
an Amazon or something) might be the 'proof of concept' needed before the
decentralized demand is there.

It's a shame that so much capital had to come and go before any successful
projects made it to the mainstream - assuming they ever do.

------
andriesm
Wow, the arguments are just so bad, I feel dumber after having read this
article. My first hint of trouble ahead was when the author wrote that Eth
lost 10X it's value.

You can lose 90 percent, but not 10 times. You can GAIN 10 times.

------
emmab
omg could ya'll get back to researching decentralized technologies instead of
speculating on them?

who cares how much it costs? who cares if ethereum itself wins or it gets
replaced by something new? the value to humanity is in the research

